# Super C-Hydraulic Block question



## a16sioux (Dec 3, 2012)

A couple of questions

1). Any one know where I can get a top cover gasket for the hydraulic block?

2). Also, I had a "plug" pop out of the hydraulic block? Is this machine pressed in, and does anyone know what the part name, and part number maybe? I don't know what its called but the part number off the hydraulic block is 357657R3.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The gaskets come in a kit from vendors like Steiner Tractor and Yesterday's Tractor Co.

The plug can be replaced with a same size freeze plug from NAPA or other automotive parts supplier. The old one may pop back in too. Use a sealant on the flange and tap the dome to tighten it to the hole.


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

Here's the part number for the top gasket:355352R1. It's $11.66 through Case/IH. Copy and paste that number to a good search engine, such as Google, and you can do some comparative shopping. 

Anytime you need a part for your Super C, go here: https://partstore.caseih.com/us/par...2a416c4ee0607a8c&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr56592 to the Case/IH online catalog. I've already got you to the catalog for Super C parts list. Just select a function group you want to look at, and click on it. From there, on the next page, select the particular assembly you want. The next page to appear, will have an exploded view of that assembly, and parts list to the right, with part numbers. Select the particular part you want in the list, and it will pop up in another window. In the upper right hand corner is a block that says "check price". The next window should ask for your zip code, to find the nearest dealer. Select a dealer, and it will give you the price. Prices should be the same at any Case/IH dealer. You can also copy and paste that part number to Google, and do some online price comparison.


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

These are the type of questions a dealer is best to handle


----------

